# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Map a Colony

## Mouse

Map a colony...

List of ideas:

Termite hill
Ants nest
Wild bee hive
Wasp nest
Alien hive
Dragon weir
Bird colony
Coral reef
Rabbit/Meerkat warren

Simple poll - please vote either way  :Smile:

----------

